

Javascript Birthday "Card" - dbattaglia
http://dbattaglia.heroku.com/birthday

======
dbattaglia
A little javascript/canvas birthday "card" I made for my girlfriend. Thought
it would be more fun and thoughtful than going to Hallmark. The code is not
the cleanest I've written but it gets the job done.

